# N64 Emulator?



## Eselers (11. Januar 2015)

Hey Leute, ich wollte mal ob man den Project64 Emulator von Chip.de bedenkenlos runterladen kann, wenn ja, gibt es eine Seite wo man auch die dazu gehörigen Spiele bedenkenlos runterladen kann?


Freue mich auf eine Hilfreiche Antwort

MfG


----------



## keinnick (11. Januar 2015)

Eigentlich musst Du nur beachten was auch auf der Chip-Webseite steht:
_
"Hinweis: Project64 selbst kommt ohne Spiele. Stattdessen benötigen Sie die ROM-Dateien (Abbilder) der Spiele-Cartridges. Wenn Ihnen die Spiele nicht im Original vorliegen, finden Sie im Internet einige Klassiker, die mittlerweile als Freeware vertrieben werden. Beachten Sie, dass das Herunterladen urheberrechtlich noch geschützter Spiele illegal ist."_


----------



## Eselers (11. Januar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Eigentlich musst Du nur beachten was auch auf der Chip-Webseite steht:
> _
> "Hinweis: Project64 selbst kommt ohne Spiele. Stattdessen benötigen Sie die ROM-Dateien (Abbilder) der Spiele-Cartridges. Wenn Ihnen die Spiele nicht im Original vorliegen, finden Sie im Internet einige Klassiker, die mittlerweile als Freeware vertrieben werden. Beachten Sie, dass das Herunterladen urheberrechtlich noch geschützter Spiele illegal ist."_



Wie genau kennzeichnet sich dass, das ein Spiel urheberrechtlich geschützt ist? Ich hatte vor Ocarina auf Time auf dem PC zu spielen.


----------



## keinnick (11. Januar 2015)

Einfach gesagt: Gehe davon aus, dass alle N64-Spiele urheberrechtlich geschützt sind, es sei denn der Urheber hat explizit was anderes (auf seiner offiziellen Seite) angegeben. In allen anderen Fällen begibst Du Dich auf dünnes Eis und solltest drauf verzichten.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (11. Januar 2015)

3 Möglichkeiten Ocarina of Time zu Spielen.
1: Umhören ob in Bekanntschaft/Verwandschaft jemand noch einen N64 + Ocarina of Time irgendwo rumfliegen hat.(Alternatic Trödel?)
2: Schauen ob jemand noch eine Wii hat da war Ocarina of Time in der Virtual Console vorhanden die Steuerung ist aber ohne N64 Controller nicht so toll.(PC mit Xbox Controller kann das N64 Feeling auch nicht geben.)
3: Jemand besitzt einen 3DS den man sich ausleihen kann zugreifen? und sich Ocarina of Time 3DS holen mit verbesserte Grafik + Master Quest wo die Welt gespiegelt ist Kämpfe schwerer sind und Dungeons umgestaltet. 
(Der 3DS kam mir nur in Haus wegen der liebevollen verbesserung von Ocarina of Time, der optische Charme hatte den Wunsch es nochmal zu Spielen deutlich zum Kauf geführt.)

Das Urheberrecht besitzt Nintendo und verdient Aktuell noch an den Remake für den 3DS, Majors Mask 3DS soll auch bald erscheinen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. Januar 2015)

Dwayne1988 schrieb:


> 3 Möglichkeiten Ocarina of Time zu Spielen.
> 1: Umhören ob in Bekanntschaft/Verwandschaft jemand noch einen N64 + Ocarina of Time irgendwo rumfliegen hat.(Alternatic Trödel?)
> 2: Schauen ob jemand noch eine Wii hat da war Ocarina of Time in der Virtual Console vorhanden die Steuerung ist aber ohne N64 Controller nicht so toll.(PC mit Xbox Controller kann das N64 Feeling auch nicht geben.)
> 3: Jemand besitzt einen 3DS den man sich ausleihen kann zugreifen? und sich Ocarina of Time 3DS holen mit verbesserte Grafik + Master Quest wo die Welt gespiegelt ist Kämpfe schwerer sind und Dungeons umgestaltet.
> ...



Zu punkt 2: Mit Gamecube oder Classic controller kommt man dem aber relativ nahe.

Es bringt allerdings nichts, sich jetzt noch eine Wii deshalb zu kaufen - die Server liefen über Gamespy und mussten bei der Gamespy Übernahme angeschaltet werden, da die neuen Besitzer die Server für eigene Zwecke nutzen wollten. Es sei denn, die Konsole ist gebraucht und OoT ist vorinstalliert, dann kannst du das Spiel zocken. Der Vorbesitzer darf nur nicht den Account zurücksetzen


----------

